# The Best Yield Possible



## drasman123 (May 24, 2009)

Hey guys, couple quick questions on making my plants healthy. Im doing an outdoor grow with skunk plants and one california kush.


How do i get the largest yield (weight)?
How do i get the most potent weed i can get?
And how do you trim a plant?
I have heard of adding mollasses (sp) to your water and spraying your plant as well as adding mollasses to the soil when you water. Will corn syrup or anything such as that work? When should i be carb loading my plant and should i do it every feed or every other feed?

Increasing resin and the thc content, how can this be done. I dont want to go out and buy really expensive fertilizers, but I am willing to spend 20 - 30$ on good chemicals. Any suggestions are welcome.

Finally, this is only my second grow and I want to trim my plant in a way that will give me lots of large colas so i can have a massive yield. Please leave out terminology like nutes and nodes, cuz i havent quite caught on yet. Or just explain what you mean please.

Thanks a million and I really appreciate everyones help.


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 24, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/87646-o4s-2008-2009-monster-attempt.html

Just do what he did.

If your only willing to spend $20-$30 though for fertilizers you might as well just not if your really trying to get the biggest best plant you can.

Doing an outdoor grow right can be the difference between a weak 10 oz outdoor plant, and a great 7lb outdoor plant.


----------



## CHICAGOFUNK (May 24, 2009)

dude your fuckin crazy. 10 ozs isnt weak at all, and id be willing to bet youve never harvested 7lbs off a plant or even 5 for that matter. there are some really good nutes for cheap. the fox farm line up is pretty cheap and very effective.


----------



## nraged (May 24, 2009)

CHICAGOFUNK said:


> dude your fuckin crazy. 10 ozs isnt weak at all, and id be willing to bet youve never harvested 7lbs off a plant or even 5 for that matter. there are some really good nutes for cheap. the fox farm line up is pretty cheap and very effective.


Im using the fox farm lineup they were doing great until my dumbass burnt them from watering too late in the day.


----------



## cutman (May 24, 2009)

i use botanic pro bloom and botanic veg formula, with sweet formula also botanic, they also have a yield enhancer i use to. just bot some big bud solution going to use it on nexts feeding to finnish it out,


----------



## born2killspam (May 25, 2009)

Learn how to garden and you can do what needs to be done with any fertilizer that provides proper npk ratios..
7 lb plants can be done if you veg certain genetics for a year or three perhaps..
I grew up around pot growing, (and gardening/hunting for 90%+ of our food), and I wouldn't be able to pull it off because I wouldn't bother trying, and I don't live where its feasible 100% outdoors.. (Like a CO2 enriched area on the light side of the moon perhaps)..
I'm not trying to be a dick, but to put it bluntly.. You should read the fucking FAQ before jumping into the advanced forum..


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 25, 2009)

CHICAGOFUNK said:


> dude your fuckin crazy. 10 ozs isnt weak at all, and id be willing to bet youve never harvested 7lbs off a plant or even 5 for that matter. there are some really good nutes for cheap. the fox farm line up is pretty cheap and very effective.


Sure haven't, but I'm an indoor grower. But can you say that you can't harvest a 7 pounder.

I grow indoors so 5 lb hasn't happened either. I know I have had a 7 oz plant indoors, so I assume that I would get a might bit more than 10 outdoors.

And as far as me being crazy, yeah, I sure am, but that has nothing to do with yields.

Maybe you should take a look around, 10 oz for outdoors, is pretty weak, I'm not against 10 oz., just wouldn't be to happy with myself if it's all I got off of one plant outdoors.


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Learn how to garden and you can do what needs to be done with any fertilizer that provides proper npk ratios..
> 7 lb plants can be done if you veg certain genetics for a year or three perhaps..


https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/87646-o4s-2008-2009-monster-attempt-76.html#post2443528

kiss-ass

I wonder if it took him a year of veg...... 

hmmmmmm....


I really wish you guys would back up your shit talking.

I'm not saying I'm great, I've never even done an outdoor, I'm just saying you guys need to think big or go home.

If your going outdoors, go all out, don't settle for indoor yields outdoors.


----------



## the green man (May 25, 2009)

wilsoncr17 said:


> Sure haven't, but I'm an indoor grower. But can you say that you can't harvest a 7 pounder.
> 
> I grow indoors so 5 lb hasn't happened either. I know I have had a 7 oz plant indoors, so I assume that I would get a might bit more than 10 outdoors.
> 
> ...


7 pound plant lol


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 25, 2009)

the green man said:


> 7 pound plant lol


welcome to the forum.....


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

I have seen some big ass outdoor plants and FDD on this site has had a 6lbs plant before that I have seen. I havnt grown outdoors for years now and since moving to indoors I have been producing per plant yields that is more than a lot of outdoor grows. 

Anything is possible.


----------



## born2killspam (May 25, 2009)

M Blaze, can you see 7lbs as possible on any plant grown from cutting/seed outdoors in a single season in say anywhere in the lower 48??


----------



## OregonMeds (May 25, 2009)

Anything is possible, likely no, not unless you are fdd then you could get maybe 4lbs in a single season.

You do know that you can do hydro outdoors right? Here is a top o the line indoor grow with 8-12 week veg in this pic with a krusty bucket method. Imagine the same setup outdoors...Or better yet imagine growing a 7' tall vegged plant in this system all winter indoors and then moving it outdoors as soon as the weather allows it and letting it continue on it's mutant way vegging even more all summer long.

If you grow in dirt, dig holes that are fucking huge big enough to bury a coffin almost and use only the best potting soil mix in the hole and throw away the dirt.

It helps to have a tractor for the holes you need. If you're growing outdoors in pots with dirt or you only dig pot sized holes then forget about pounds per plant and be content with z's per plant.

It's not at all just about what or how you feed is what I am getting at. Monsters have been grown outdoors every year with mostly just miracle grow soil and miracle grow food in a big ass hole. Dirt sucks... Get rid of the dirt.


----------



## born2killspam (May 25, 2009)

Oh I know all that, I just know MBlaze knows alot about big plants, because I know with certain genetics and growing techniques employed by a master, it may just be doable.. I think the best bet (kinda cheating) would be a revegged plant to get a head start on a giant mycorhizal root-mass.. But still, like you, I really wonder if 7lb is just out of range in a non equatorial environment where some sativas grow kind of like 50week autoflowering plants.. I've seen pictures of a 17 foot tall sativa that Definately had more than 7 lbs, although the article didn't state weight..

Edit: Not even my growing style though.. I'm not too concerned with yield/plant.. I grew up in the north, I know the riskd of jumping the gun on planting..


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 25, 2009)

Healthy plants = big yield and good bud.

Maybe a bit of an oversimplification, but thats the truth.


----------



## M Blaze (May 26, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> M Blaze, can you see 7lbs as possible on any plant grown from cutting/seed outdoors in a single season in say anywhere in the lower 48??


Hmmm a 7lb tree would be huge and I cant say I have seen it before myself but im a big believer in the saying anything is possible. People have said to me that 3lbs indoor trees were impossible but it has been done. FDD would probably be the best person to ask that question to about outdoor though.



born2killspam said:


> Oh I know all that, I just know MBlaze knows alot about big plants, because I know with certain genetics and growing techniques employed by a master, it may just be doable.. I think the best bet (kinda cheating) would be a revegged plant to get a head start on a giant mycorhizal root-mass.. But still, like you, I really wonder if 7lb is just out of range in a non equatorial environment where some sativas grow kind of like 50week autoflowering plants.. I've seen pictures of a 17 foot tall sativa that Definately had more than 7 lbs, although the article didn't state weight..
> 
> Edit: Not even my growing style though.. I'm not too concerned with yield/plant.. I grew up in the north, I know the riskd of jumping the gun on planting..


I actually grow bigger plants indoors now than I used to do outdoors. I moved inside to grow my trees because I couldnt grow big trees outdoors due to my neighbours and the location I was in. It sounds funny that I went indoors with the intention of growing bigger trees than my outdoor ones but it has worked out very well.

If anyone has some pics of a 7lbs tree id luv to see it  FDDs 6 pounder was a big girl and I cant remember the name of the other grower I have seen that grew absolute monsters


----------



## M Blaze (May 26, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Or better yet imagine growing a 7' tall vegged plant in this system all winter indoors and then moving it outdoors as soon as the weather allows it and letting it continue on it's mutant way vegging even more all summer long.


I was just wondering about something similar with an indoor veg then shifting it to outdoor. If only they would let me grow a tree like that in my backyard coz id luv to see that


----------



## tjizzle (May 27, 2009)

the strain I think tou are looking for is called old mother sativa .My brother grew one for our own personal use in south florida and we got 14lbs of slightly better than swag.Its an austrailian breed.


----------

